# Flex shaft VS Kitchen Grease



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for another video on this system Ben. I’ve been wondering about bellies in the line. Here they usually end up like jello. Cable goes through, comes back, blockage remains... I like to describe it as jello. Once roots, wipes and sewer mice have been removed I have to hit the line with a blow bag. Camera is recommended, but rarely bought. No warranty if it takes a bag to open.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a pretty cool thing. I'm not doing much drain cleaning at work and probably never will. We do have a camera but never use it in cleaning. We only use it to inspect and locate problem spots. I might start my own OMS in 2 years time at which point I would need 2 machines but would not be able to justify a camera. Having all basements and 100' sewers I wonder if the clog dog would be as good as a drum machine if you would only have 1 sewer machine

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

The Dane said:


> That's a pretty cool thing. I'm not doing much drain cleaning at work and probably never will. We do have a camera but never use it in cleaning. We only use it to inspect and locate problem spots. I might start my own OMS in 2 years time at which point I would need 2 machines but would not be able to justify a camera. Having all basements and 100' sewers I wonder if the clog dog would be as good as a drum machine if you would only have 1 sewer machine
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I'm a redundancy believer. I have three camera's and two monitors.
Lots of folks have more on here.

Same with main line machines. I carry the CD, 160' of Dreel and a hand spinner. Ya never know!

Also sitting in the shop is a K-60, and an extra K-3800.
I still have that 100#s of Lye just in case.

Point is that if your going to be in business, be in business.

Nothing looks worse or gets more bad reviews (or none) than an amateurish attempt at a professionals job.

Good luck if you go into business, just stay up north. 
I don't need the competition.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> How does flex shaft work in grease? - YouTube


Awesome video,just wondering what you charge for all this equipment???did you buy clogdog yourself or did the company u work for buy it??? Thanks for the videos,I learn from them


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

fixitright said:


> I'm a redundancy believer. I have three camera's and two monitors.
> Lots of folks have more on here.
> 
> Same with main line machines. I carry the CD, 160' of Dreel and a hand spinner. Ya never know!
> ...


I too believe in going in all the way so you won't end up looking bad for not having the professional tools to do the job.

I would not mess with lye because I believe it could end up as a reliability.

I would not cary a hand spinner but a small machine.

If I end up opening up a shop it would be in my own town where there are only 1500 people and the one plumber here has too much work to handle and people tell me he needs competition. 

I'm not a full-time drain cleaner and believe I should get at least 2 but preferably 3 machines to handle everyday clogs. For advanced clogs people would have to call in the experts that do it on a daily basis.

We simply can't charge that much that we can justify a camera charge. If need be I would be able to rent a camera. We don't have $50 sewer cleaning here but still can't charge big bucks for it. 

I only have experience with drum machines but know I would not want sectionals because of the mess they can leave in a basement. We don't have outside cleanouts here. I don't know anything about the clog dog or dreel but it seems like an option instead of logging big heavy drum machines in to basements.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, I thought it would be obvious butt:

*I DON'T REALLY HAVE 100#S OF LYE. IT'S SARCASM FOLKS!*

Sorry I had to yell at you all, but really. I mean really.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Ok, I thought it would be obvious butt:
> 
> *I DON'T REALLY HAVE 100#S OF LYE. IT'S SARCASM FOLKS!*
> 
> Sorry I had to yell at you all, but really. I mean really.


Make up your mind, either you drain clean or you are mafia?:biggrin:


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Ok, I thought it would be obvious butt:
> 
> *I DON'T REALLY HAVE 100#S OF LYE. IT'S SARCASM FOLKS!*
> 
> Sorry I had to yell at you all, but really. I mean really.


I just got it. I actually thought you had some for spreading out under a crawlspace after a drain line had been dumping down there for a while.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The Dane said:


> I just got it. I actually thought you had some for spreading out under a crawlspace after a drain line had been dumping down there for a while.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I think you're thinking of lime.

Lye is the stuff that turns to acid when it gets wet.


----------

